# Anemic goat



## Mimi (Sep 30, 2011)

I have a 2 year old goat name Lucky and she is very anemic. I dewormed her with Ivermectin (orally) and give her Vitamin B-12 every day. Today I noticed she is having diarrhea and seems to have bottle jaw. She was given an injection of iron this morning along with probiotic past and her daily B -12. She will get another dose of Ivermectin on the 22 and iron injection on the 24th. My concern is barber pole worms. Am I doing the right wormer? Or should I be using something else. I need a plan to treat the anemia and the worms. I don't know what else to do. There is not a good vet that treats goats in my area. Can someone please give me some insight. Thanks. I don't want my goat to die.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I don't know about the wormer, but you can give red cell for anemia. It's an iron supplement and helps get their red blood cells back. It comes in pellets, paste and liquid. I use the liquid. The dose is 6cc per 100lb body weight.


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

In order to build up her blood she needs VitB (which you are doing. Great. Keep it up.), water and iron sources. 
Red cell is a great choice. If you have a health food store near you I would stock up on liquid chlorophyll. It is completely safe, natural and virtually identical to blood in composition and my goats love it. I mix 3 parts chlorophyll 1 part blackstrap molasses and drench anemic goats as often as I can. I also dump it in their water (as long as they'll drink it that way. They MUST stay hydrated.) to make a yummy goat kool-aid.
The chlorophyll is a midwife trick that we have used on human moms. It's saved many ladies from needing blood transfusion after hemorrhage. One mom drank a whole bottle. You can hardly overdose.
Your vet ought to be able to run a fecal and determine what you're dealing with regarding worms. He or she can also give you an iron injection. You can give that once. I'd recommend doing that much sooner than the 24th.
Best wishes. I hope your goat recovers quickly.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

I had a similar problem with a ewe the past month. Huge worm load, tried several different wormers -bottle jaw. Her whole face swelling, she had triplets and looked like death. 
After a huge vet bill and no response from her. I tried LevaMed. I was told it was taken off the market for about 15 years because of resistance and only recently came back on. It is levamisole hydrochloride. We used the powdered product, measured out 5.85 grams to make a pint. I gave my girl the amount the package said - 1 1/2 oz. (one dose) A miracle - worm count negative. She had the highest worm count the tech at my vets had ever seen. 4200 per gram.
I ordered a copper supplement from Ultracruz that is a small pellet to mix with grain for her and I will give her that for a week or so till I see some color coming back. She is so pale. It is formulated for goats and sheep.
I will be watching her worm load and presume she is resistant to ivermectin but no one else is on the farm. I worm seldom because I worry about that problem. I learned to do fecals and only do worming if necessary. I think she got compromised and was going into ketosis is why she had such a problem. 
Long story short - she is improving every day. I feed her by herself and she gets grain and chaffhaye that the other sheep don't get to help her gain strength. 
I saw in one book (Raising goats Naturally) that the goat amount of this wormer would be 1 1/2 times the sheep dose but havent' confirmed that anywhere else. Maybe you have a vet that can answer that. I also read overdose can be fatal so weight is important. 
Good luck with your girl. I will be keeping this wormer for a go- to emergency wormer only.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

Wanted to add a thought. I wonder that we are not all over worming. Since I have been doing fecals on my own (but check with my vet if I have a question) I am finding that when the recommended worming times come up I am getting negative or very low counts so don't give them anything. Just had three goats kid and been checking their counts - no problems with them. But we are told to always worm after kidding?? Maybe some need it but I feel that I was doing too much of it before. This can cause a resistance that becomes a real threat to their health I think.
I learned to do the fecals thru Fiascofarm.com She had good instructions on there and my vet said that I am doing a pretty good job on it so that is encouraging. His may be a little more accurate but I am close. 
I also don't reworm after 10 days like I was told -unless the fecal test shows I need to. It is most often negative. At first I wasn't sure of my test and would run one over to the vet to double check. We were coming up with the same results so feel more confident now. Really learning a lot and hopefully will improve their health with less chemicals.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Iron should be once a day for a week then ince a week until color improves. All the natural browse she wants and 30 cc daily of 50/50 acv/water mix will help speed recovery


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

levamisole was taken off the market because they could not get one of the the ingredients, not because of resistance. Back in the day I used to use it, it was one of the few worm meds they had back then...that and Safeguard.

Yup, as Cathy said- injectable iron for a week, then once a week until color improves. i found that the injectable works faster and more effeciently than oral iron.

I only worm the goats that have a huge worm load. I do not deworm the others. I am breeding for worm resistance, culling those that have constant worm load issues.

Anemia/bottle jaw is caused by blood sucking worms, mostly Barberpole worm and liver fluke. Do you hvae wet areas on your property? Have you seen snails and slugs? Those are what carry flukes, which can be even more deadly than Barberpole.


----------



## Mimi (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank you all for your great advice. My question now is....should I deworm her with Levamisole or Cydectin being that I already used the Ivermectin twice and I need to do it a 3rd time. Obviously the Ivermectin didn't work on her. I need to deworm on the 22nd (next Tuesday).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How much Ivomec did you give her orally and how much does she weigh?


----------



## Mimi (Sep 30, 2011)

Toth Boer I gave her 1 1/2 cc because she is tiny and weighs around 45 lbs. should I be giving her more? Or should I try a different dewormer.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

I had used ivermectin three times on my ewe - I used the levamisole as soon as I was told about it. You said the ivermectin wasn't working - did you do a fecal? That would be the only way to know if it is working or not. Any vet can do a fecal for you if you can't do it. I did a fecal is how is knew it wasn't working and then did one after levamisole and it was negative. My girl is coming along really great now. I also found a pellet form for red call -for goats and sheep from Veracruz. Easier to give -must taste good. My ewe takes it from my hand.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

Lotsofgoats -- since you used levamisole years back what is the dosage for goats -do you remember? I found in one book to give l - 1/2 times the sheep dose. Does that sound right to you? I have only used it once on my ewe. Hopefully I don't need it again.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Mimi said:


> Toth Boer I gave her 1 1/2 cc because she is tiny and weighs around 45 lbs. should I be giving her more? Or should I try a different dewormer.


It sounds about right, but needs to be given 10 days later, 3 x if she is really bad wormy.

Getting a fecal 10 days after you worm her will let you know where she is at. I would also have them test for cocci in case.


----------



## Mimi (Sep 30, 2011)

Ok so I gave her 1 1/2 cc of ivermectin today. I also order fortified B complex which I should get in a few days. Hopefully she will get better. I will do a fecal in ten days. I will keep you guys posted. Thank you all for your help. If fecal shows she is still wormmy should I treat again??


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Fecal should show exactly what type of worms you're dealing with so that you'll know what to treat with.


----------



## Mimi (Sep 30, 2011)

For the past few days Lucky has had diarrhea I thought it was because of the worms but I treated her with Ivermectin 3 days ago and nothing has changed. I am going to take a fecal to the vet today and see what it shows. She really doesn't seem to be getting better. What beside worms can cause diarrhea? I haven't made and changes in her diet.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

There are many different kinds of worms, not all are taken care of with ivermectin. That's why you need the fecals done. Cocci can cause diarrhea also.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I'd treat for coccidia.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Let us know hat the fecal says, get it for worms and cocci as well.


----------



## Mimi (Sep 30, 2011)

Results were negative...for both worms and cocci. I am puzzled. I am thinking maybe I should treat for cocci. What should I use to treat cocci? I believe I used Sulmet a few years back.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

If fecal was neg, it could be her liver. Mine was severely anemic last year. Had blood drawn and she was anemic and her bilirubin was high. Her eyelids were bright pink. I gave iron shots once a week for about 3 months, vit b 12, milk thistle orally, meloxicam for pain. She had mites a little bit and for some reason her liver became sluggish and she became anemic, then the mites took over her legs, udder, hips and a few places on her sides. They made her more anemic. Once I got them under control, she came back beautifully.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, if she is negative, no need to treat her for cocci or worms.


Build her blood back up if she is anemic.


----------



## Mimi (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank you all for your great advise. I am going to see if I can find a vet that treat goats in my area. Maybe blood work will be a good idea. Today the lady at the feed store told me to change her feed....being that I give her Medicated Noble Goat and she said maybe that's the cause of her diarrhea. I will gradually change her to another feed. Can I get meloxicam without prescription?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Not sure about the meloxicam.

The nobel goat feed shouldn't give the kid a problem, unless he is getting too much. I see no need to change.

Pig scourhalt is really good product when they have no worms or cocci, but have scouring. It works pretty quickly. I recommend giving that to the kid. Go by instructions on the bottle and give 2 x a day for 3 to 5 days. 
If that doesn't straighten things up, there is bigger issues at hand.

Get horse red cell to rebuild blood cells. It is 6 cc per 100 lbs


----------



## Mimi (Sep 30, 2011)

Toth Boer she is 2 years old I am currently giving her the red cell and Vitamin B12 and Fortified B1. She is eating well and seems in good spirit. I will see if she improves in a few days. Keep you guys posted.


----------



## Mimi (Sep 30, 2011)

I just went out and noticed she has a little swelling under her jaw. This comes and goes. Hasn't had it in two or three days...now here it is


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Could be her cud, they bring it up and store it in their cheek, re-chew it again, swallow it, then it disappears from the cheek again.

The red cell is given for 1 week, then 1x a week until close to normal.


----------



## Mimi (Sep 30, 2011)

Ok hopefully that's what it is. I am think that she being so thin I can notice it more on her then on the others. Tomorrow will make a week I am giving her the daily red cell. I was told that I can give her weekly shots of iron too. She is very pale so I don't think the iron will hurt her. Thank you Toth Boer!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Meloxicam is vet script only. My doe was on it for pain due to the severity of the mites and swelling from them. You probably don't need it.


----------



## Mimi (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh ok thanks loggyacres. Today I noticed that she has some dandruff but didn't notice mites.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Be careful giving iron shots, it goes into their system quicker, as soon as you see her color bouncing back, monitor it, if it is close to being normal, stop the iron all together, then watch. 
Give her fortified vit B complex shots daily SQ for a while it helps. Probiotics is good too.

Feed her alfalfa, it is good for her now. If she isn't use to it, give a little to start and then slowly increase as time goes by.


----------



## Mimi (Sep 30, 2011)

Ok so her bottle jaw seems worse today. She was eating a little while ago and she screamed and looked like she was choking. I immediately ran to her and looked in her mouth and it seemed she has to much food in there but she coughed it out and she was fine. I am afraid the swelling is making it hard for her to breath. She has a great appetite  which I guess is a good thing. What else besides worms can cause bottle jaw? Her fecal came back negative.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Take her to the vet, she may have some blockage lower down, causing the food to collect there and not able to get it all down. If it isn't the cause, then the vet could hopefully give you more insight on what is happening with her.


----------



## Mimi (Sep 30, 2011)

The problem is that there are no vets that treat goats in my area. I am going to have to take her to one which is over an hour away. I will call and make an appointment tomorrow because her issues are just too weird.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck, hope you can get answers.


----------



## Mimi (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank you Toth Boer. I called the vet and he is out until Thursday. But on a goat note.....this morning her bottle jaw was gone. She is such a mystery to me. I will take her to vet anyway.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

it may not be bottle jaw at all..maybe as Pam said and had a blockage...hope the vet can give you answers, glad she is feeling a bit better today


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Let us know what the vet says.

Have them check her teeth as well.


----------



## Mimi (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank you all. I will let you know once I take her to the vet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How did it go?


----------



## Mimi (Sep 30, 2011)

The vet called me yesterday. He will be out until Monday. I explained everything that is going on with Lucky and he immediately told me that it was hook worms. He is very knowledgeable when it comes to goats....he has 45 goats himself. He said I have to treat her with fenbendazole at 10 times the average dosage. So being that she is so skinny he said between 20 and 30 cc for 3 consecutive days and then treat again in 12 to 14 days. Does this sound ok? I am a little nervous about the dosage but he assured me that it is safe and that he just treated his goats recently with the fenbendazole.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would do as the vet suggested. Good luck.


----------

